# Lee Caroll in Cartersville, GA



## seamor512 (Jan 13, 2012)

Golden Retrievers Atlanta

Carroll's Golden Retrievers of Atlanta | Cartersville | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 4373431


Breeders.NET


Hello everyone, I am so glad to have found this site. I am looking to add a golden to my family and have been researching all night through this site. I am in the metro Atlanta area. I have contacted a few reputable breeders and know the dogs from them will be amazing but the 1500 asking price seems so high for a family pet. My wife is set on a golden because of their tempermant and has had experience with them in the past. Has anyone heard of or dealt with this breeder by chance? I know there are a few red flags from their site but has anyone personally dealt with them? Their price is so much better, but I do want to make sure I am getting a healthy pup. I have no asked many questions yet because I wanted to see if anyone here has an opinion first. Thank you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I encourage you to read through this thread, link below, and find out what a reputable breeder should be doing with their breeding dogs, health certifications, competing in some venue, etc. I suspect the breeder in your post above will not meet those guidelines, and you would have no assurance the puppy would be free of heritable health issues.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There are more than a few red flags on that site!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

That site is scary.....Most certainly a BYB..Whatever they charge even if they pay you to take a puppy, it isn't worth it. 

I think you can find a reputable breeder asking less than $1500, I most often see $1200; but $1000 isn't unheard of. Below $1000, is pretty difficult for reputable breeders to afford. Cause remember even a breeder asking $1500 is likely paying $500 per puppy out of pocket after all the expenses associated with producing a high quality litter. (that also depends on the size of the litter).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you considered adopting through one of the Golden Retriever Rescues in your area-there are two of them that serve Atlanta. Adopt a Golden Atlanta frequently has PB Golden pups available.

Here is the info on the two Golden Rescues in Atlanta: click on the Rescues website link to view available dogs/pups and their adoption policy. You can submit an Adoption Applicaiton on line also.


*Adopt A Golden Atlanta*








PO Box 420256
Atlanta, GA 30342-9998
Phone: 404-DOGLESS (404-364-5377) Fax: 404-256-8728
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com


*Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta*








P.O. Box 3907
Peachtree City, GA 30269
Phone: 770-915-4922 (Rescue Voice Mail)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.grra.com

*ETA:* If you don't want to spend $1500 on a puppy purchased through a Reputable Breeder, I would suggest adopting a pup as an option vs. buying from a BYB-I would stay away from a BYB.

If the two GR Rescues don't currently have any pups available, check back as they get them in *often*-they are adopted *very quickly.* You might want to submit an application and get approved so when puppies are available, you'll be on the top of the list.

Adopt a Golden Atlanta's adopt fee for a PB Golden pup is $600.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I sincerely doubt that this breeder is breeding their dogs with all 4 clearances... and I am going to be catty, please excuse me, but for them to describe Dallas' head as one of the most beautiful seen in a golden is ludicrous. Clearly, they are not breeding to standard... for what I can see of the bodies, the same holds true. You should save your money to go to a breeder that is doing more than breeding just to breed...


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with Sally's Mom about contacting the golden rescues in Atlanta. I've seen some adorable pups on AGA's site recently.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

In the long run, you are doing yourself a favor by getting a puppy from a reputable breeder in Georgia. The puppies' parents have had all 4 (or more) health screenings, which definitely stacks the deck in your favor for having a healthy companion. These reputable breeders also compete with their dogs. Why is this important? Think back to biology, structure=function. If a dog is not properly structured, how can it function? Crippling dysplasia can lead to diminished capacity to even enjoy everyday walks. You're looking for a golden retriever-- so it should be a golden through and through. Temperament should be sound and the dog should be birdy! How do you know those things unless you put time into your dog getting titles, socializing it to all kinds of sitations and scenarios, and performing in field days or hunt tests with the other members of your golden retriever club? Put away $100-200/month and you'll have enough for that puppy in no time. I understand it might be a tough pill to swallow right now, but the right breeder will be in it for life with you and for you. That.... well-- it's priceless.

Rescue is an excellent alternative and one that I recommend!


----------



## seamor512 (Jan 13, 2012)

ok, the rescue option sounds like a good one but how do I know anything about the puppies they have recieved? Couldn't they easily be the same type of dogs as the breeder I mentioned? Thank you everyone for the great responses.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

seamor512 said:


> ok, the rescue option sounds like a good one but how do I know anything about the puppies they have recieved? Couldn't they easily be the same type of dogs as the breeder I mentioned? Thank you everyone for the great responses.


Yes you are right they could be... BUT you would not be paying for a puppy from someone who is irresponsible and breeding for the wrong reasons and would be helping a puppy who really needs you. So you could end up in the same place sure with rescue you may not have the background.. but you will spend less AND have a sense of really helping a puppy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

seamor512 said:


> ok, the rescue option sounds like a good one but how do I know anything about the puppies they have recieved? Couldn't they easily be the same type of dogs as the breeder I mentioned? Thank you everyone for the great responses.


I use to help one of the GR Rescues with Intakes here in NC-it closed last year. We worked with AGA some, they are an excellent GR Rescue Group.

Each pup/dog that comes into a Rescue is given a VERY thorough health exam, any medical problems are taken care of by the Rescue Group prior to the pup/dog being cleared medically and available for adoption. The groups often times know where the pups/dogs come from, they MAY or MAY NOT provide you with their background information, it depends on the Rescue Group.

Both of my goldens are adopted, Roxy from CFGRR-I know some of her background and I adopted by boy from my County Humane Society, no info about his background was provided. I adopted both of them when they were 2.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

My Jackson is an AGA puppy. They were an excellent rescue to work with. I had a very clear idea of what I was looking for in a puppy/dog, and they temperament tested the litter and felt like Jackson would be a great fit. I did the same puppy test when I met him, and he was exactly what I was looking for. Five months later, he is the best puppy I could have ever hoped for. I believe AGA did get in several litters this past year, all from various circumstances.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The rescue I foster for, Golden Retriever Rescue Atlanta (GRRA), currently has 2 pups available.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, SheetsSM, those puppies are so cute!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hunter'sMom said:


> My Jackson is an AGA puppy. They were an excellent rescue to work with. I had a very clear idea of what I was looking for in a puppy/dog, and they temperament tested the litter and felt like Jackson would be a great fit. I did the same puppy test when I met him, and he was exactly what I was looking for. Five months later, he is the best puppy I could have ever hoped for. I believe AGA did get in several litters this past year, all from various circumstances.


AGA is a great group, I enjoyed dealing with their IC, she's great.
So glad you are enjoying your Jackson. AGA has had some beautiful pups in the past, I know they get pups often but they find homes very quickly. 



SheetsSM said:


> The rescue I foster for, Golden Retriever Rescue Atlanta (GRRA), currently has 2 pups available.


These pups are adorable, so sad to think they were found wondering the streets and picked up as strays. So glad GRRA has them in their program. 
Hope they find great forever homes soon, know they will.

Here's their pics and info:


*Melissa and Spenser*








Melissa and Spenser will not be available for adoption until they get the “all clear” from the vet and spend some time with their foster family. Please check back for updates. 

Hi, we’re Melissa (girl) and Spenser (boy) and we’re about 3-4 months old. We’re litter-mates who were picked up as strays around Christmas and ended up in a local shelter. One of the GRRA volunteers came to the shelter looking at another dog and found us! We’re cute, typical Golden pups and are anxious to get into a foster home and then a forever home. We’ll provide updates here, so stay posted please. In the meantime, please consider making a donation for our care – no amount is too small and every amount is appreciated.


The first step toward working with GRRA to give a rescued retriever a new home is to complete an application with us. Here is a link to it on our webpage: 
GRRA APPLICATION


----------



## seamor512 (Jan 13, 2012)

I filled out an app for GRRA and may do one for AGA as well. Thank you everyone for the help. The final straw for me was when Lee told me they do not provide the 1st set of shots for their puppies :\


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you, hope you'll be posting soon that you have adopted one of these little cuties.


----------

